# HP der Auflösung anpassen



## Fosco (17. November 2006)

Hi,

ich habe im Kopf eine Grafik... width: 75%; height: 98%;
Die Grafik wird halt kleiner oder größer, bei den jeweiligen Auflösungen, bzw. beim Fenster verkleinern und vergrößern.

Unter meiner Arbeitsauflösung von 1280*1024 schauts natürlich 1a aus.
Auflösung von 800*600 und 1024*768 natürlich nicht mehr.
Die beiden kleinen Auflösungen möchte ich quasi noch kompatibel zu meiner HP haben.

Gibt es ein Script o.Ä. wo die Auflösung des PCs ausgelesen wird und die HP somit der Auflösung angepasst wird?
D.h. das ich es so mache, das ich 3 und mehr Grafiken bereitstelle und bei der und der Auflösung die oder die Grafik angezeigt wird?!

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich


----------



## Squally (17. November 2006)

Es ist möglich eine abfrage zu machen zwar nicht im HTML (meines wissens), aber durch JavaScript.
Weiß nicht ob du das einsetzen möchtest.
Wenn ja dann google vll mal ne runde ich hab auf die schnelle das hier gefunden macht zwar nicht das was du willst aber etwas ähnliches:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Auflösungs-Auswahl Infos24</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<!-- Anfang des JavaScripts -

<script language=javascript>
breite=screen.width;
hoehe=screen.height;
if ((breite>=1280)&&(hoehe>=1024))
{
location.href="startseite.htm";
self.resizeTo(1280,1024);
}
else
{
location.href="warnung.htm";
self.resizeTo(1280,1024); 
}
</script>

// - Ende des JavaScripts - -->
</head>
<body >
</body>
</html>
```

Entweder magst dir es umschreiben oder suchst ein wenig im Netz gibt sicher vor gefertigte Lösungen.

Jedoch noch dazu es ist JS, wer das nicht im browser zulässt kann dir auch nix mitteilen.
Darum keine 100% schöne schicke lösung aber einzige die ich keine und die mir eingefalle wäre wenn ich davor stehen würde ^^.

mfg
Squally


----------



## Fosco (17. November 2006)

hmhm... javascript habe ich auch schon gedacht ...
Aber naja, wenn das jemand ausgeschaltet hat is des net so doll.

Habs mir irgendwie so gedacht, Auflösung wird ausgelesen und bei der oder der Auflösung wird das passende Bild im Kopf geliefert...

1024*768 das Bild für 1024*768 usw.
Wird wahr. auch nur mit JS realisierbar sein, gee?


----------



## Radhad (17. November 2006)

Je nachdem könnte da PHP helfen, die Auflösung zu ermitteln. Vielleicht mal im PHP-Forum dazu suchen.


----------

